# No internet access on comtrend ar-5381u



## Glennfry (Oct 4, 2015)

I had to rest my comtrend ar-5381u router/modem and no the internet light isnt turning on like it is supposed to. The WiFi works fine and it is allowing me to use the network for configuration purposes but I still have no internet. Usually I'm the tech guy in my family but this one has me stumped. Any suggestions short of resetting it again, turning it off and on again would be wonderful thanks for your time


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your only option is to power it off/on. If it won't sync (ie: internet light doesn't come on), the modem is faulty or you have an ISP issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your ISP might be induced to give you a new Router/Modem, gratis.


----------

